# What is the absolute BEST DTG printer?????



## jacind22 (Feb 19, 2014)

Which one is the BEST?
Best colors?
Best at integrating into the fibers of the shirt?
Best at printing on 50/50 or any tri-blends?
Fastest time wise? Duals?
Any machines out there that multitask? 
Pretreat, Print, Dry? Prices?
What company makes the color POP the best?
Brightest whites, vibrant colors without it being caked on?
What company prints on blacks better than the rest???


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

The best as defined by you does not exist. I know of no printer that is best in each category that is affordable for most us. The best is one you can afford and has decent after sale report. The closer you are to support, the better. Most important is to have the market to support the investment


----------



## jacind22 (Feb 19, 2014)

Thanks for not answering the question, hopefully I could get a little more insight than that. I wish I had the time to go around all day and answer a bunch of questions with basically no answer whatsoever.


----------



## KristineH (Jan 23, 2013)

jacind22 said:


> Thanks for not answering the question, hopefully I could get a little more insight than that. I wish I had the time to go around all day and answer a bunch of questions with basically no answer whatsoever.


And that's a reply that won't get you any answers. What Charles was saying is that there is no machine that is the best at everything. Pick your top 3 or 5 requirements and do your own research.


----------



## jacind22 (Feb 19, 2014)

I know what Charles was saying, pretty much the same thing you are saying too. The whole point of a forum is to get different perspectives from different people as to what they use, likes and dislikes. Its people like the two of you who troll around and give uninformative answers to questions. I could give the same answers that you two give on any topic not even knowing a thing about the topic "well you will just have to decide what is best for you" see how easy. If you got no input why even waste your time responding is my whole point.


----------



## KristineH (Jan 23, 2013)

I don't feel that I'm trolling, I'm responding to someone being a dink. 

I have a Neoflex, we think was the best option for us - price, print, etc. 
we looked at 3 or 4 in person before making a decision. Suggest you do the same. 

And by giving a little information on what you're looking for as for price, you'd get better answers.


----------



## jacind22 (Feb 19, 2014)

Thank you......now that is what I was looking for, an answer. Sorry Im being a dink but I just can't understand why people bother to bother sometimes. Anyways I am looking in the price range of 20-50k. Just saw the neoflex which made very impressive high definition prints but seemed a little weak when stretch testing. Can you tell me if you could print sweatshirts with that machine? 
Are you happy with your purchase(would you have bought another machine if you could)?


----------



## KristineH (Jan 23, 2013)

I've not printed sweatshirts with white ink yet, but you can do it. I've printed white sweatshirts just fine. The stretching could be a poor pretreat or curing of the ink - not really the machine and many printers use DuPont. I do like the machine, I'm not as versed as I want to be so I may not be the best to answer. Yes, I'd purchase again. 

Check out the Neoflex forum and you'll find a lot of info there.


----------



## btwice (Mar 20, 2011)

Hands down I have the Brother Gt 541. I have own a DTG printer and it was a nightmare. The Brother, I only had have small problems. I will be sale it but then I will be upgrading to the new ones that print white ink. They are so far ahead with the technology.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

Try the M&R Sidewinder - that prints DTG!! 
It meets all your criteria. Trouble is you might have to get your hands dirty.

I know, I'm a dinking troll!!!


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

Thank you Kristine, seeing as he came off the wrong way... Seeing as he wants to be held by the hand to do his shopping research for him... If he does get a printer I see him failing with that type of attiude ? Take it for what it's worth...


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

johnnyb57 said:


> Thank you Kristine, seeing as he came off the wrong way... Seeing as he wants to be held by the hand to do his shopping research for him... If he does get a printer I see him failing with that type of attiude ? Take it for what it's worth...


+10
My thoughts exactly.

Definitely could have gone about it a better way. Kristine is nicer than me because I have a strong opinion about his question that I will NOT be sharing. A good attitude goes a long way.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

jacind22 said:


> Thanks for not answering the question, hopefully I could get a little more insight than that. I wish I had the time to go around all day and answer a bunch of questions with basically no answer whatsoever.


If you don't want honest answers, you might be looking in the wrong place.

Sometimes the answer is just not as easy as saying "x machine" or "y machine".

*Best* is such a loaded word that it's wise to give a more full answer because one person's best can be another person's worst.

We have a whole section of the forum on DTG where people have discussed their favorites. You have years of info at your fingertips to see which ones are considered the "best"  Direct to Garment (DTG) Inkjet Printing - T-Shirt Forums

So forgive us if we ask for clarification or give you a deeper answer based on our experience. If you don't like the answers, feel free to ignore them...but you don't get to be rude to folks here who are trying to help


----------



## mwilliams0763 (Feb 18, 2013)

We have a Neoflex for almost a year now and very very pleased with it. We can provide quality prints. Pretreat machine is a Viper One, Heat Press is a Stahl's 16 x 20 auto clam. One sided prints are very quick and less hands on, of course. The sky is the limit for the color options you have with it, you have CMYK/whites so you are not limited on color choices. Use a high quality design program, we use Photoshop CS6 & Corel Draw X6 and turn out great results. Happy customers and they always return.


----------



## jgabby (Mar 29, 2007)

The best DTG printer only exist in my dreams : no clog, cheap ink, great whashability, very fast printing on any substrate, stunning white on dark. 

jacind22 do your homework, read read read and try to understand what you will really face when you will have a DTG printer.

All have pros and cons.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Anyone who uses the term "best" when buying something shouldn't be in the service industry, period.

Because if you use that term, you don't understand business. I'd suggest subcontracting out prints to someone else until you grasp that "best" is a term your most uninformed customers will use in every other sentence.


----------



## soko61 (Dec 29, 2013)

Come on guys, help this fellow out. Go out and buy the $50,000.00 plus Kornit. It should be the best right? Make sure you get it with the turbo and all wheel drive, lol!


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

Yup - go and buy the top of the line kornit or similar.

It will pretreat, print and take orders direct. I think they are a few hundred Thousand. But are good enough for companies like spread shirt so should be fine for you.


----------



## johnnyb57 (May 26, 2012)

Kormits print quality sucks...


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

johnnyb57 said:


> Kormits print quality sucks...


Couldn't agree more.


----------

